# Tomato sauce substitute?



## Caden's Mom (Jul 27, 2006)

Due to allergies we cannot use tomato sauce in a soup recipe that I have. Any thoughts on subsitutes?


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

Can you give further information about the soup?

http://www.foodsubs.com/Tomtom.html

suggests maybe red peppers or magoes or papayas. Although the last two mainly for salsas. Also depending on the recipe you might be able to just use stock or water or milk if any of those fit. And maybe a bit of lemon juice for acidity.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

There isn't one easy sub for tomato sauce, the way you can use soymilk in place of cow's milk or spelt flour in place of wheat flour.

Since tomatoes are "Feingold stage 2" we avoided tomatoes while we were on "Feingold Stage 1". I had recipes for a "mock tomato sauce" and a "mock ketchup" (using the MTS as an ingredient) using pureed beets and carrots (for color) and some lemon juice (for tartness) and then whatever spices you'd use. I wouldn't use it plain on spaghetti but it's not too bad mixed with other stuff, or on a pizza loaded with toppings, etc.

It's hard to suggest substitutes for you without knowing if you have any other food restrictions. Generally, if the tomato sauce is being used as a flavoring- just a minor ingredient, then the best bet is to increase the other seasonings in the recipe to compensate for its absence.


----------



## Caden's Mom (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, here is the recipe I'm using. I was thinking beef broth and maybe a dash of vinegar but I really don't know. Allergies stink!

Pirate Stew

3/4 cup sliced onion
1 lb ground beef
1/4 c uncooked long grain rice
3 c diced raw potatos
1 c diced celery
2 c canned kidney beans drained
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp chili powder
1/4 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 cup tomato sauce
1/2 c water


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I am also allergic to tomatoes and soups are tough for me. I would probably use beef broth maybe in combo with pureed red peppers. Generally I just stay away from soups that are tomato based but that really isn't helpful.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

At the risk of completely changing your soup, I would omit the tomatoes.

I'm not sure about the chili pdr and worchester if you do that, I would put less of them and add oregano and basil.

There are a lot of bland ingredients in there - potatoes, beans, rice - I would add more vegtables (and omit the potatoes, but that's just me). Green Beans and red bell peppers for instance. Also, I can't believe there's no garlic!! I would definitely add some garlic.

Also, you really boost the nutritional and fiber content if you use brown rice. You'd want to at least partially cook it, though, to make the recipe work properly.

So, there you go, completely changed the recipe, but you're making me hungry!

g.


----------



## lovesprout (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
There isn't one easy sub for tomato sauce, the way you can use soymilk in place of cow's milk or spelt flour in place of wheat flour.

Since tomatoes are "Feingold stage 2" we avoided tomatoes while we were on "Feingold Stage 1". I had recipes for a "mock tomato sauce" and a "mock ketchup" (using the MTS as an ingredient) using pureed beets and carrots (for color) and some lemon juice (for tartness) and then whatever spices you'd use. I wouldn't use it plain on spaghetti but it's not too bad mixed with other stuff, or on a pizza loaded with toppings, etc.

I'd love to know your mock tomato and ketchup recipe are. Our youngest is allergic to tomatoes and we now avoid all nightshades, as my dad is allergic to them and we are on an anti-candida cleanse which prohibits nightshades, anyway.

Thanks,
Lovesprout


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

you can make that without the tomato sauce - it will taste fine. maybe just add a little more liquid...

I agree with the PP on adding garlic though


----------

